# Has anyone ever used....



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Emu shampoo? A random park goer who happened to be a dog groomer suggested that I use emu shampoo for my cockapoo.... Has anyone got any experience of this shampoo?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No sorry Kate, not sure if I've even seen it, let us know what its like if you use it ... could end up being another ILMC endorsed product x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not heard of emu shampoo. My mum uses emu oil for skin complaints and swears by it. It sticks of high heaven.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm.... I don't know whether I will give it ago ot not - I guess we will go through the recommendeds until we see which works best - I might try emailling the companies to see if they will send samples - Might be worth a try - I don't like having to pay out for full bottles when it might not suit!


----------

